# Got it back but water problem



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Trial outing no 3
Well we got the B544l back again, it was a suspected known issue with the electoblock, they are prone to surges. One thing that was advised is, if the battery goes flat then make sure engine is started before attaching electric, this will eliviate a surge.

Well everything seemed fine,then we turned on the hot tap. No hot water 8O The Frost button was up, the water took a while to bleed through but once through it was a good pressure, the amber light goes out to indicate that the water is at right temp, The tank does get hot, the blown air heating works fine. I have tried on all settings, electric and gas. But still no hot water One thing I noticed was the cold water tank seemed to be getting water put into it somehow, this may be related? Has anyone had this problem?

TIA

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Might seem silly Steve have you tried Cold Tap for hot water??? taps are often removed when on display, have they mixed em up
Geo


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mate,
Yep thought of that one.
The heater actually heats the water and when on hot it is a bit tepid whilst cold is cold. Weird, I bet it is something simple, I do believe it has something to do with water being put back into main storage tank. It could be something to do wit an air lock or even a sticking valve? I will have to ring Hymer if nothing comes up. I do not fancy another 2hr drive to Preston again, each way.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steve, that seems strange, it must be airlocked somewhere... the water can't pump itself back into its own supply tank when you open a tap at the sink??

I suggest you fill the water tank, push open the frost valve for 10 seconds to check water drains from the truma, close the valve, open the hot water taps in the sinks (kitchen & bathroom) until any air has been totally expelled, close the taps, this should then fill the truma heater,. select hot water only on the control switch,. wait for 30 mins hopefully you will have some hot water!

Also, there is a download section here for Truma problems..

Downloads

Dave :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cheers dave,
It is in storage now so it will have to be a Saturday jobbie, we are now getting used to roughing it (well to some degree) will probably give it a go Saturday/Sunday. I agree it seems to be some sort of air lock but I will still ring Hymer as all info gained helps. 
Thanks again mate. By the way hope you enjoyed the band music :lol: 

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the water can't pump itself back into its own supply tank when you open a tap at the sink??"

Um, mine can 

However, this is due to there being two fresh cold tanks. Depending on which one I want to pump from (usually always the lowest, unless it is way below freezing as that's the external one), I have to set two valves one way, or t'other. If I get it wrong, the water can go from one tank to another with all too little coming out of the tap!

So, do you have anything out of the norm, Steve, like another tank? And have you found all the water valves and do you know what they do?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just the one tank (fresh water) on this model Dave, I'm curious though to know why Murvi have two? or have you altered the plumbing?  

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The second is an optional extra, Dave. It increases capacity to 136 litres.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
As Dave said only one. It is a mystery, I have tried everything I know. I am convinsed it is some sort of airlock as everytime I tried the tap/taps on hot it took a long time to bleed, as if it was starting all over again. It has got to be something simple but what?

Steve


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I wonder if you might get an instant reply if you speak to Lee or Paul at Edgehill motorhomes ? They'be been absolutely fantastic with us and all our questions etc - you've got nothing to lose, they only deal with Hymers as their main vehicle ( have the occasional part exchange in ) and so know them inside out and back to front.

I know who I'd trust to give a good and honest answer 

Their number is Tel 01623 631837

Just let them know you use mhf board too 

Jani


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for your help so far, I contacted Hymer today and spoke to the fitter. He suspects a broken pump as that would put water back into the cold tank. They are sending me a new one. So I have to say so far Hymer have kept a good after service so far. I could have had the pump fitted by them but it meant another 2hrs drive each way and then back again, as the only time I could have taken it was the weekend.
So soon we may have our perfect Motorhome again.

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Good luck sorting this out, shame they never checked it while they had it though :? 

Still, if it means you have the motorhome sorted out to you're satisfaction I suppose some inconvenience is worth it :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob,
I asked that question, they replied that the fixed everything I reported, which is true in a sense. But they agreed I would not know if it would work if something elsehad to work first. They have agreed to reprogramme the Lcd unit free of charge for additions I will be getting. Is this not one of the joy's of Motorhoming? 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

stevercar said:


> They have agreed to reprogramme the Lcd unit free of charge for additions I will be getting.Steve


Hi Steve,

that's good news  I'm sure you'll have some great times when all the niggles are sorted out 

MHS...Rob


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Got it back again*

Thinking about grandmothers and eggs....On the 640, you need to bleed the hot water system by opening all the taps (set to hot) - until they stop passing air, and pass a constant stream of water. As each one is purged, switch it off, and then when the last has finally produced a constant stream, then we find that we can get hot water. Otherwise, you just get cold with odd patches of slightly warmer water.

If there is an airlock, then the water you are trying to pump out of the boiler will simply drain back into the tank, especially if the one way valve in the pump is faulty, as the Hymer man suggests.

Just a suggestion....hope you sort it soon.

Smick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Steve

Congratulations, and commiserations, in that order. I'm sure these are just teething problems, and it'll be beautiful once it's sorted.

Errr ... is there anything else you haven't tested yet? :? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Errr ... is there anything else you haven't tested yet? :? :wink:
> Gerald


Jan said, what do you mean? 

Thanks all,
Not sure if anything left to test, process of elemination 8O

I think once pump changed as suggested that will be it 8O I hope :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Got it back again*



smick said:


> If there is an airlock, then the water you are trying to pump out of the boiler will simply drain back into the tank, especially if the one way valve in the pump is faulty, as the Hymer man suggests.
> 
> Just a suggestion....hope you sort it soon.
> 
> Smick


Think that I may have an airlock on my 640 as I am only getting a tiny trickle (hot or cold) out of my kitchen sink tap, how do you get rid of an airlock ?
Guerrero


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, New pump fitted and working correctly.
Thanks for all your help.



> Think that I may have an airlock on my 640 as I am only getting a tiny trickle (hot or cold) out of my kitchen sink tap, how do you get rid of an airlock ?
> Guerrero


Hi,
Drain off the boiler, push down the button next to boiler. Let water drain out. When boiler is empty then pull up the button and turn all taps to hot setting, I always turn on shower as well, turn them off one at a time when the correct pressure is at that tap. This should then get rid of air lock.

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good news Steve... Glad to hear that you can wash now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith,
Yep no more smells :lol: :lol: 
Just got to sort out the lcd tv & satellite now. 8O 

Steve


----------

